

How Psychedelic Drugs Can Help Patients Face Death - ilamont
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/22/magazine/how-psychedelic-drugs-can-help-patients-face-death.html?_r=2&hp=&adxnnl=1&pagewanted=all&adxnnlx=1335032670-ZqQUHmuDrFhKhrpwPFfupw

======
krollew
Psychedelic drugs can help nearly everybody, not just terminal patients.

